# Scared of toppling bricks



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Okay, so, I have gotten really a bit fed up of Sherlock sleeping under his liner. It used to be fine because he'd stay at a corner, but now he goes way into the middle back so I cannot get to him. I don't like that it is so hard for me to check on him or get him out quickly if I need to. His cage isn't the most accessible and I really want to have quick acess to where he is. (plus he does this really annoying thing now where he goes *THUMPTHUPMTHUMP* on the coroplast when he's moving around.) So I've decided to weight down the edges of his liner and to make him use his house.

I went to the hardware store looking for some edge pavers, but they were all super bulky and would take away so much cage space. What I ended up getting are these pavers because they are smaller and seem like they're work well turned on their side.

However, I am TERRIFIED that turned on their side they won't be stable enough and might fall down on top of Sherlock if he tries to dig around or something. Plus his cage sometimes wobbles a bit when he runs that might be a concern too.

So my questions are - has anyone used anything like this, and/or does anyone have any ideas about somehow securing them or making them more stable?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I use them with no problems, just lay them in the cage like they are pictured in that link.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Depends on the sides of the cage, you could maybe use zip ties, zip three of them together to make a long one, or places like home depot sell different sizes and I think have super long ones. Would hold the brick upright but keep it loose enough to slide the liner under it.


----------

